

How to "Like" Anything on the Web (Safely) - mhunter
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/how_to_like_anything_on_the_web_safely.php

======
hugh3
So why would I want to "like" something?

I'm not one of these too-cool-for-facebook types, but if I really want to
share something with my facebook friends I can always just post a link, and
perhaps throw in a little commentary. Liking seems superfluous and spammy, and
if any of my friends start liking things frequently I'm afraid I'll have to
add them to the block list.

~~~
roc
> _So why would I want to "like" something?_

Because you're an average user who finds it convenient to press this one
button?

As opposed to:

* firing up the mail client and whittling through your friends to mail only those who might be interested.

Or

* starting a blog/twitter/tumblr account and getting people to check it.

With "like", you hit one button, and people see your recommendation. And since
it's mixed in with everyone _else's_ recommendations, it's not annoying like
bulk-spamming people with news links and more satisfying than setting up a
blog no-one reads.

I think it's dumb myself. But I clearly see why people do it. Like many
annoying features on Facebook: it shrewdly exploits social customs.

~~~
thingie
I really want to check the posted URL and be sure that it points exactly where
I want, and doesn't reveal anything unnecessary (all those URLs with tons of
information after '?'). I'd feel very embarrassed if I had posted something
spam-like. And it's not that hard. Just use some desktop twitter client, copy
URL there, copy it back to the browser, try it, make some corrections if
needed, and that's it. It shouldn't be that hard.

~~~
roc
I agree completely. But zero-friction and social loophole-ing [1] is awfully
attractive to your average FB user.

[1] if the link is wrong, it's stupid FB's fault, not mine.

if the link has unnecessary cruft, that's fine, because only non-technical FB
people will ever look at the query-string.

 _I_ don't stand out as spammy, because _everyone's_ "like"s are in the same
place

------
mhunter
I believe this was started on HN
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1286084>)

------
robryan
Off the top of my head I'm not sure but I guess Facebook is unable to use
javascript inside an iframe to determine the current url? What about when the
like button is clicked, no way to confirm the url?

------
epochwolf
Two words people: BOOK MARKS

Or if you want to get fancy, there is delicious.

(Yes, I'm being sarcastic)

